# Problems with Iphone and Bluetooth



## Judite1957 (3 mo ago)

After I received the Apple Music update, using the Bluetooth on my phone became a problem.I don't have a problem unlocking my car but when I'm driving, my phone connects for a bit then disconnects then connects again and disconnects. It's been a problem when I'm on a call or trying to play the music on my phone. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Where do you keep your phone?


----------



## Judite1957 (3 mo ago)

I keep it on the charge port under the touch screen.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Judite1957 said:


> I keep it on the charge port under the touch screen.


There's another thread that indicated that this may be a known issue. File a service request and detail your issue.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

My wife just had a similar problem with her M3LR and her iPhone. Phone would not work to open the car, but worked with the key card on the pillar.
Then car would not drive without putting the keycard behind the cup holder. When I got home, I tried each of my phones (I have a work and personal phone that I have the app on) and I was able to operate everything without a key card. 
While trying all these things, the card started to download the Holiday software update, *which had already been installed on the car 2 weeks ag*o. We let it go through all of the download and installation process again. 
Finally, when that was finished, we simply turned the blue tooth OFF on her iphone and then turned it back on and it "connected" to the car. All worked properly with her phone to unlock and drive the car after that. 
These odd things seem to happen to many of us.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Luvtordrive said:


> My wife just had a similar problem with her M3LR and her iPhone. Phone would not work to open the car, but worked with the key card on the pillar.
> Then car would not drive without putting the keycard behind the cup holder. When I got home, I tried each of my phones (I have a work and personal phone that I have the app on) and I was able to operate everything without a key card.
> While trying all these things, the card started to download the Holiday software update, *which had already been installed on the car 2 weeks ag*o. We let it go through all of the download and installation process again.
> Finally, when that was finished, we simply turned the blue tooth OFF on her iphone and then turned it back on and it "connected" to the car. All worked properly with her phone to unlock and drive the car after that.
> These odd things seem to happen to many of us.


I've had this happen several months back after an update and yes, turning off bluetooth and turning it back on helps. If that doesn't work, turn off phone and turning it back on is another option.


----------

